# boyfriend (pet names)



## Batraff332

hello so I've been dating my polish boyfriend for nearly 2 years, I want a cute name to call him. I am trying to learn polish but I'm just begging now so I'm still lost on everything. 
His mum is also amazing and she said I can call her mama and I love calling her it but I also want something with a little extra feeling.


----------



## zaffy

'żabka' is the only animal name that comes to my mind, which means 'a little frog'.  We call people we love: 'skarbie', 'kochanie' ' mój słodziaku'


----------



## Ben Jamin

Well, Batraff has not asked for any animal names. Using intimate pet names, proposed by strangers, by somebody that is not steady in a language bears the risk of being ridiculous rather than romantic. Such intimate names must be developed in a process of mutual acceptance. Often a lover says which names he/she likes and which are not so cute.
I would recommend to start with safe words like the diminutive form of his first name (like Ronaldinho) "moj kochany" (meu amor).
'Mój słodziaku' (docinho) is like talking to a baby. I doubt if a self esteeming heterosexual male would feel comfortable being called that. May be "misiu" (ursinho) would be better.


----------



## wolfbm1

A diminutive name conveys a sense of warmth and always works . Misiaczku, tygrysku or kotku sounds very intimate.


----------



## zaffy

Misiaczku and kotku are indeed quite common, but 'tygrysku'?


----------



## wolfbm1

I was surprised too. All of them sound pretty silly, especially if used in front of your potential mother-in-law.


----------



## Ben Jamin

It seems that continuing this discussion is irrelevant, the person that asked the question quit the floor long time ago.


----------



## wolfbm1

Batraff might come back later. Anyway my wife likes 'misiu' too, or misiaczku. Tygrysku sounds a bit aggressive.


----------

